# Späte Rache



## DamokIes (9. Juni 2008)

Was haben Pipi Langstrumpf und Graf Zahl gemeinsam?
Naaaa...? Richtöööög! Sie spielen WoW.
Also ich meine zumindest diejenigen, die in ihrer Jugend diese Sendungen
im Fernsehen zu intensiv verfolgt haben und das rächt sich jetzt.

Daß das Fräulein Langstumpf nicht wirklich gut rechnen kann, 
liegt nunmal klar auf der Hand!
Zwei mal Drei macht Vier
Widdewiddewitt und Drei macht Neune !!
Ich mach' mir die Welt
Widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt .... 
Gut! Sie kommt zwar auf das richtige Ergebnis, aber der Lösungsweg...
Kein Wunder also, daß deutsche Schüler nach einen exessiven Pipigenuß
in der Pisastudie gerade im Bereich der Mathematik so katastrophal abschneiden!

Und Graf Zahl fand ich immer schon voll gruselig.
"Vierrrr! Vierrrr kleine Flederrrrmäuse! *blitz* Harrr harrr harrr! *donner*"
Wenn also ein Lehrer nach dem Ergebnis von Neun weniger Fünf fragte,
war die Antwort eines Sesamstraßenfanboys immer:
"Sieben!", weil er dermaßen Schiß davor hatte, daß ihn bei der Nennung
der richtigen Antwort der Blitz erschlägt. 

Was das Ganze jetzt mit WoW zu tun hat? Nun...
Nehmt euch doch mal die Zeit und schaut euch die Preise im Auktionshaus an.
"Och nöööö! Schon wieder so ein Mimimi!":kann ich euch bis hier her klagen hören!
Und mir würden die Ohren klingeln, wenn ich nicht Recht hätte!

Ein versierter Lederer bot meinem Schamanen diese pornösen Handschuhe
im Handelskanal an. Für die Herstellung brauche er allerdings acht Urmacht!
Da mir Urmacht nicht zwischen den Zehen wächst, bin ich ab ins Auktionshaus.
Urmacht natürlich ausverkauft. Halb so schlimm, denn wofür hat man denn einige 
Alchemisten im Freundeskreis?
Also kaufe ich mir die Reagenzen und drücke schon allein für diese Materialien soviel 
Kohle ab, daß selbst König Krösus beim Anblick dieser Preise unter spontaner
Magenentleerung gelitten hätte. Ich nutze mal die Durchschnittspreise für meine Rechnung:

06 G        1 Urede ca.
22 G        1 Urmana ca.
30 G        1 Urwasser ca.
40 G        1 Urfeuer ca.
50 G        1 Urluft ca.
05 G        Umwandelpauschale für den Alchemisten
153 G       Kosten für 1 Urmacht
====

Acht Urmacht zusammen und fast pleite zurück zu diesem Lederer.
Nun benötigt er noch sechs Sonnenpartikel!
Hätte er das nicht mal vorher sagen können? *grummel*
Da mein Goldbeutel inzwischen aus Zwiebelleder besteht und nach dem Erscheinen von
WotLK diese Handschuhe nur noch zum abstauben von Fensterbänken taugen, verzichte ich
auf deren Herstellung. Aber was mach ich jetzt mit den acht Urmacht?
Na klar! Ich verkaufe sie gewinnbringend im Auktionshaus! 
Der Plan ist bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gut, aber...
Habe ich schon erwähnt, das ich einen BC-Account habe?

Zurück im Auktionshaus muß ich feststellen, daß eine Schwemme an Urmacht angekommen
und Graf Pipi mit seiner Form der Gewinnrechnung einen Preis für Urmacht von 110 G erzielt.
Hmmm...
Wahrscheinlich hätte sich Adam Ries jetzt nicht deswegen im Grab herumgedreht. Nein.
Er hätte sich wie eine Turbine rotierend bis nach China durchgebort!
Was mache ich jetzt mit meinen acht Urmacht? Soll ich den Verlust von 43 G pro Stück
schlucken oder bastele ich mir daraus eine Gebetskette, vielleicht besser noch eine achtschwänzige Geißel
damit ich mich immer wieder schmerzhaft daran erinnere, daß man vom Auktionshaus die Finger läßt?

Aber ich wäre nicht der Damo, wenn ich euch nicht noch ein Beispiel von 
Schaden, die Kindersendungen anrichten, geben könnte.
Meine Priesterin hat den Beruf der Verzauberkunst erlernt und sammelt leidenschaftlich
alle Verzauberkunstformeln, die es so gibt. Haben ist geil!
Vor BC fehlten mir nur die Formeln der Thoriumsbruderschaft und die "+4 zu allen Werten auf
Brustrüstungen". Zum einen, weil mein Raid damals nur ihre Schmiedemeister mit den
Rufitems ausgestattet hat und zum anderen, weil ich nie viel Glück beim farmen nach diesem
+4 Rezept hatte. Es fiel damals wirklich selten bei den Feuerdrachkins um Grim Batol herum!
Mittlerweile findet man es aber häufiger, da es so mancher Mob in der Scherbenwelt random abwirft.

Inzwischen kann man sogar eine Verzauberung lernen, die einem +6 auf alle Werte einer
Brustrüstung verschafft. Wozu braucht man da noch eine +4?
Vor BC gab es diese +4 Verzauberformel für 800-900 G im AH zum Sofortkauf. Sollte jeder "Normaldenkende"
nun von einer preisenkenden Tendenz ausgehen, darf man, dank einer ausgeprägten dyskalkulie einiger,
nun einen Preis von nicht weniger als 2500 G Startgebot bestaunen.
Ich laß das mal ein wenig wirken...

..bevor ich zu den wirklich Kranken komme.

Stichwort: Graues Item
Viele die mich näher kennen, wissen das ich oft und gerne eine kleine Gesangseinlage in mein
Micro schmetter. Und das zu den unpassensten Gelegenheiten, wie z.B. bei Raids. 
Kennt noch jemand die gute alte Mundorgel? Hach ja *schwärm* was waren das noch Zeiten! 
*träller*
Ich steh´ auf der Brücke
und spuck in den Kahn.
Da freut sich die Spucke
das sie Kahn fahren kann.
Hol la di... Holla di hia holla di ho. *gröhl*

Hem hem! Na, ich habe wohl klar gemacht, was ich meine!
Das verschafft zwar jedem, der Ahnung von Gesang hat, eine Nahtoderfahrung und allen Anderen ein
Gefühl des Fremdschämens, aber da stehe ich drüber.
Jedenfalls möchte ich euch zu diesem Thema einen selbsverfassten Rap zum Besten geben und mich somit
für die nächste Staffel "Azeroth sucht den Superstar" qualifizieren.

Das Intro hab ich selbst gebeatboxed. Das klingt in etwa so, als ob mein Kater
sieben seiner neun Leben auf die Diele kotzt, aber das muß so.

Intz.Intz.Intz.Bummchack.
Intz.Intz.Intz.Chackbumm.
Intz.Intz. Yeah.Aha.Yeah.Öh aha.
EmCi Damo´sin da house. Yeah yeah. Äh öh.
Everybody say Hooho!
(and the crowd goes) Hooho!
Everyone Ho ho!
(crowd) Ho ho!
And the story goes....
Du grindest bis der Finger blutet
hast trotzdem grauen Müll gelootet.
Ein graus Item kann nichts sein?
Stells teuer ins Auktionshaus rein.
Denn garantiert kommt gleich ein Pfosten
und kauf dir ab den ganzen Posten.
Beherzige und merk es dir
ein kleiner Grundsatz gilt auch hier.
Denn bliebst du in der Schule dumm,
dann spielst du im Auktionshaus rum.
Yeh yeh. Aha.  
Fade out... 

Bleibt sauber und Finger weg von den Drogen! 
Ääähhhh...  Auktionshäusern!



Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 1
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 2
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 3
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 6
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 8
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 9

Nostradamokles


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (9. Juni 2008)

*Vollzitat gelöscht von Ocian*
Da hatte ja mal wer sehr viel Zeit, aber ist echt gut geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SotM


----------



## kolopol (9. Juni 2008)

GEIL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (9. Juni 2008)

ganz nett geschrieben^^


----------



## Tahult (9. Juni 2008)

Hrhrhr...mal wieder sehr lustig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (9. Juni 2008)

ShadowOfTheMoon schrieb:


> *Vollzitat gelöscht von Ocian*
> Da hatte ja mal wer sehr viel Zeit, aber ist echt gut geworden
> 
> 
> ...



Und deshalb musst du alles nochmal zitieren?


----------



## Dorilian (9. Juni 2008)

sehr geil geschrieben, gz...trifft aber leider wirklich zu..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixler (9. Juni 2008)

Nun die preise im ah sind immer übertrieben da die leute die die sachen reinstellen auch etwas verdienen wollen, was will man da anderes erwarten, wobei manche angebote an Dreistigkeit kaum zu überbeiten sind. Wenn dir das zu teuer ist, dann farm den scheiß halt geht schnell. Durch die täglichen quests  kann man ohnehin genug gold verdienen um sich die mats für urmacht aus dem ah kaufen falls man als healer kb hat ewig mobs zu kloppen um mats zu farmen.


----------



## Kalisan (9. Juni 2008)

Auf jedenfall Sehr Geil^^

PS: Wie lange hast du dafür gebraucht ? ^^


----------



## Shrukan (9. Juni 2008)

ja das schmerzt oft dieses AH. 
Gibts aber Taktiken gegen so was, wenn man denn genug Gold vorrätig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs mal getestet aber keinen wirklichen Gewinn gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (9. Juni 2008)

Wie wir es von dir kennen: sehr geil geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deine Ideen sind echt genial, ich wünschte mir, ich würde auch solch Gedankengänge haben *verbeug*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße


----------



## woggly4 (9. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder göttlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwie war das Ende ziemlich plötzlich, fand ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (9. Juni 2008)

Tja echt spitze geworden, nur die ganzen Vollpfosten die gutes Material für ein Apfel und ein Ei reinschmeißen, hättest etwas härter ran nehmen können ^^
Gibt nämlich auch so Situationen, wo man stundenlang irgend etwas seltenes farmt, um Kohle für ein Mount o.ä. zu bekommen, und dann kommt son Klappspaten und haut ein Stapel von dem Zeug für 20 Silber rein.

Gruß


----------



## Chirogue (9. Juni 2008)

sehr nice geschrieben....
jedoch muss ich sagen, dass es leute gibt, die wirklich richtig geld im AH machen kenne da einen auf Taerar, der kauft immer alles auf und setzt es teurer rein...im großen und ganzen, erhöht er die ganzen marktpreise, was wenn man ihn kennt nicht schlecht ist, da man dann alles billiger kreigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne aber im AH kaufen is shcon riskant besonders, wenn man sich nich sicher ist *gg*

MFG Feanwulf


----------



## BunnyBunny (9. Juni 2008)

Ich liebe deine Berichte=)


----------



## Marvlol (9. Juni 2008)

Sehr gut geschrieben,... ich nenn das so ne Art "noob-blocker", da etwas unterbelichtete es schwer haben werden, dieses Meisterwerk ohne Probleme lesen zu können. So oder so ähnlich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (9. Juni 2008)

Was ist daran dumm Graues überteuer ins Ah zu stellen?!

Das ist eher intelligent,weil es immer Idioten gibt die es einem abkaufen,und da hat man ma ebend mit Crap Gold gemacht.

Aber für die ganzen Leute hier ist es natürlich dumm,man denkt ja in seinem begrenzten Horizont.


----------



## Zensiert (9. Juni 2008)

Achja, das wundervolle AH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klasse geschrieben!
Großes Lob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnCeLiS (9. Juni 2008)

Made my Day!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DamokIes schrieb:


> Das Intro hab ich selbst gebeatboxed. Das klingt in etwa so, als ob mein Kater
> sieben seiner neun Leben auf die Diele kotzt, aber das muß so.



So gelacht hab ich den ganzen Tag nich ;D


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2008)

naja tipp:warte bisserl und dan steigt der preis wieder


----------



## Plakner (9. Juni 2008)

Wieder klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tal (9. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Was ist daran dumm Graues überteuer ins Ah zu stellen?!
> 
> Das ist eher intelligent,weil es immer Idioten gibt die es einem abkaufen,und da hat man ma ebend mit Crap Gold gemacht.
> 
> Aber für die ganzen Leute hier ist es natürlich dumm,man denkt ja in seinem begrenzten Horizont.



Ich finds auch dumm, is für mich etwa so wie Narzisten die alten Omas das Geld mit irgendwelchen vorgegaukelten Investmentsachen abzocken. Blos das die WoW-ler noch geistig auf normalniveau sein sollten ;-D


----------



## Thoryia (9. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben wie man es gewohnt ist von Dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

Danke das Du uns hier erhalten bleibst, zumindest vorerst. Ach und schönes Schlusswort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (9. Juni 2008)

Hä??? Geistig auf normalniveau,und solche Abzocker sind es net??

Sehr intelligent übrigens WoW mit RL zu vergleichen,diese Pixel sind ja sooooo wichtig


----------



## Scalieri (9. Juni 2008)

Super Timing von dir, hab grad gedacht das es mal wieder Zeit wäre für einen weiteren Erfahrungsbericht *g*
kann dir nachempfinden, manchmal könnte ich mir in den Aberhallo beißen wenn ich die Preise für lächerliche Sachen sehe^^


----------



## Xall13 (9. Juni 2008)

wieder lustige geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *daumen hoch*


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2008)

Herrlich... wieder mal ganz großes Kino... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da vergesse ich glatt, dass ich mich vorhin am Dürüm überfressen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den irren Preisen muss ich ja nichts sagen... graue Items für 65k im AH... grüne Level-32-Stoffhosen (Hexertauglich mit Int und Stam) für 15 Gold... klar können die Leute ihre Preise machen wie es ihnen gefällt, aber irgendwo hat der Spaß da dann ein Loch und der Preis steht in keinem Verhältnis zu dem Wert des Items.

So far, just my two Cents. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (9. Juni 2008)

Graue Items reinzustellen ist nicht dumm... sondern ihr seht ein Stück weiter rechts vom Grauen Item den Assi der warscheinlich für ein paar Euros WoW Gold gekauft hat... Das wird angeboten weil man durch direkten erhalt von Gold z.b. per Post vll auffliegt.

Tjo das manche die AH Preise nicht kennen kann man nicht ändern... genau so wenig das jemand 4 Stunden mehr am Tag spielt als du und dementsprechend vll viel gefarmt hat und sein Zeug loswerden will... 

So mal angenomm das ist der Fall gewesen und du hast ja alle Urmacht(e?) ausm AH verkauft... Was meinst du was der nette 2 Button Kollege mit seinem Pet Bear,Owl oder Cat wohl macht, wenn er nach 6,5h Farmen im AH ist? GENAU auf die Preise gucken... hmm mist steht ja keins drin... Also stellt unser guter Freund Shihuangdi seine hart erkämpften Urmacht für Spottpreise rein.

Tja pech für den Deutschen Investor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber da dreht man nix dran... Du kannst nur warten bis es mal Mangelware ist und es für Normale oder Normal+Zins+Lagerkosten reinsetzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja bild dir deine eigene Meinung


----------



## PureAndy (9. Juni 2008)

Respekt du machst das sehr gut


----------



## Schmausil (9. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Kein Wunder also, daß deutsche Schüler nach einen exessiven Pipigenuß


Pipigenuss da musst ich schon loln und zwar IRL!!! LOL!!!

Ein ganz produktiver Beitrag meinerseits; ich weiß kein Grund danke zu sagen.


----------



## Cael (9. Juni 2008)

Das kenne ich (leider)...
Ein graues Item (für level 10) für 5g im Ah! Ich meine...gehts noch?
In diesem Sinne:

Mach weiter so! Ich freu mich scon auf die nächste Story!
MfG
Cael :-)


----------



## staran (9. Juni 2008)

HAMMER GEIL!^^


----------



## Aggropip (9. Juni 2008)

wie immer nc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lerxst (9. Juni 2008)

Immer wieder sowohl herrlich als auch erbaulich zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenngleich die wirklich brilliante Pointe an solch' wohlgesetzten Elaboraten in der Tat oftmals etliche der Postings danach sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (9. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Was ist daran dumm Graues überteuer ins Ah zu stellen?!
> 
> Das ist eher intelligent,weil es immer Idioten gibt die es einem abkaufen,und da hat man ma ebend mit Crap Gold gemacht.
> 
> Aber für die ganzen Leute hier ist es natürlich dumm,man denkt ja in seinem begrenzten Horizont.




Es gibt immer zwei Seiten einer Medallie. Doch wenn ich mich bei dieser, für eine
Seite entscheiden müßte, würd ich lieber auf dem Prägerand stehen bleiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (9. Juni 2008)

Das zu den Rezepten find ich allerdings auch echt krank..
Ich mein.. jeder Twink will doch Kreuzfahrer haben, oder jeder Tank Blockwertung aufs Schuld, das Problem: Die Verzauberungsformeln stehen ab 1000G im Ah. Dann meckern auchnoch die Leute herum von wegen "öhh wieso kannst dud as nicht bist doch 375 omg noob".
Ne simple Lösung: Keine Randomloots mehr, sondern einfach alles beim Lehrer lernen. Aber das ist Typisch Blizzard, der Sinn des Spiels(wenn es einen gibt ausser Zeit zu verschwenden): FARMEN FARMEN und nochma FARMEN! (Hab ich schon Farmen erwähnt?.. naja, egal)

Aber wirklich lustiger Text, er trifft auch genau zu ^^


----------



## Chillers (9. Juni 2008)

EnCeLiS schrieb:


> Made my Day!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ging mir auch so- aber was der sich eine Mühe macht, dass hier so auszubreiten.

Würde voten für *1 Freikauf im Ah*..alle mal was spenden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (9. Juni 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Das zu den Rezepten find ich allerdings auch echt krank..
> Ich mein.. jeder Twink will doch Kreuzfahrer haben, oder jeder Tank Blockwertung aufs Schuld, das Problem: Die Verzauberungsformeln stehen ab 1000G im Ah. Dann meckern auchnoch die Leute herum von wegen "öhh wieso kannst dud as nicht bist doch 375 omg noob".
> Ne simple Lösung: Keine Randomloots mehr, sondern einfach alles beim Lehrer lernen. Aber das ist Typisch Blizzard, der Sinn des Spiels(wenn es einen gibt ausser Zeit zu verschwenden): FARMEN FARMEN und nochma FARMEN! (Hab ich schon Farmen erwähnt?.. naja, egal)
> 
> ...


----------



## Infarma (10. Juni 2008)

Wieder wirklich witzige Wortspiele, aber insgesamt nicht dein übliches Niveau. 

Eine runde, in sich geschlossene Geschichte oder zumindest so eine originelle Idee wie die "BC-Accounts" sind einfach besser, als lediglich die Aneinanderreihung ein paar dröger AH-Klischees. Da helfen auch die schönsten Formulierungen nicht, wenn es nichts fesselndes gibt, was sie zusammenhält. 

Beim nächsten Mal wirds bestimmt wieder besser - Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## turageo (10. Juni 2008)

Super lustig geschrieben - wie immer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Annovella schrieb:


> Das zu den Rezepten find ich allerdings auch echt krank..
> Die Verzauberungsformeln stehen ab 1000G im Ah.



Naja, da können wir Juwis bei uns aufm Realm aber auch beschweren. Es gibt bei uns kein einziges Rezept über 350,
das nicht mindestens 300g kostet. Ich hab ja nix gegen Gewinnspannen, aber müssen es gleich mehrere 100 % vom
eigentlichen Wert sein?

Gibt glaub ich auf jedem Server eine Hand voll "AH-Spezialisten", da findest Du dann ne Level40-Lederhose "...des Affen"
für 49g oder graue Items für über 10g. Ich hab zwar auch was Gold durch die Dailys und Urzeugfarmen, aber so dicke
hab ich's dann nicht um meinen Schurken-Twink alle paar Level für 300 - 400 Gold aufzurüsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Throgan (10. Juni 2008)

EnCeLiS schrieb:


> Made my Day!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jupp =) Es gibt nichts schöneres als diese Storys am frühen Morgen zu lesen^^

Thumbs UP!!! Mach weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nershul (10. Juni 2008)

Und wieder einmal ein Lächeln am frühen Morgen -> Thumbs Up! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (10. Juni 2008)

schön das doch noch hier schreibst jetzt gibts wieder kleine geschichten^^

5te teil war auch mal wieder gut nicht der beste aber war gut^^

mfg


----------



## vicec (10. Juni 2008)

Immer immer wieder sehr geil deine sachen zu lesen, nur sehr schade das das eigentlich nichts andres ist als das was man in WoW wirklich erlebt


freu mich aber schon auf den nächsten bericht


----------



## Kaaper (10. Juni 2008)

wiedermal sehr gut geschrieben

und den nagel auf den Kopf getroffen


----------



## Caveman1979 (10. Juni 2008)

Also das ist ja mal voll Geil!

Hast dir viel zeit genommen aber die war es wert,zu deinem eigendlichen problem ja mansche preise sind weit weg von gut und böse aber niemand verlangt es von den Leuten das sie diese preise bezahlen!
Habe ich ein objekt der begierte so wird ihrgend ein char wahrscheinlich der (hunter) dazu verbannt die mads zufarmen.
Will man das zeug nun unbedingt haben so muss mann es eben zu den preisen kaufen (hast ja die wahl sofort oder späder)

p.s: Warlock letzens wieder umgeskillt auf schneider hat mich bis ich das schattenzwirnset und zauberschlagset anhatte lockere 3000Gold gekostet!
Aber was solls,verzicht ich aufs reiten 300 oder auf die flugtiere aber habe chars die ich jederzeit für Heros oder kara an den start bringen kann.


FlowerPower forever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


p.p.s: Ich sage immer in Wow gibt es nur eine Theorie! Die Chaostheorie da sind zahlen unbedeutend,es zählt nur das Ergebnis


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Juni 2008)

ich schließe mich der allgemeinen Begeisterung gerne an (!!), nicht aber ohne dich mit 3 Anliegen zu belästigen

- wurde dein werter Name nicht mal anders geschrieben und wenn ja warum? (bin verwirrt)

- Dein Avatar treibt mich in den Wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ehrlich, ich nehm schon Medikamente!!)
  (http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=IJEoyO5hYKc)

- Wann kommt Nummer 6  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenis (10. Juni 2008)

Auch nach dem 5ten mal lesen sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juni 2008)

Einfach super! Hab fast tränen gelacht!^^

Ich war mal "Transmutant" und kenne das nur zu gut wenn die Abklingzeit vorbei ist, man aber nicht genug Mats hat um ne Urmacht zu transen!^^

Es bleibt einem ja immer die Hoffnung das man mit etwas Glück mehr wie eine herstellt, doch die währt nur solange bis du dann GENAU EINE in deiner Tasche hast!

Dann gibts natürlich noch die Lichtaccounts die ständig mindestens 3 Urmacht ins AH stellen zu einem Preis wo sich das aufkaufen nicht wirklich rentiert und trotzdem günstiger als die Konkurrenz...

Hach ja!^^ Was wäre Wow ohne Auktionshaus? *g*


----------



## ralonsi (10. Juni 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Tja echt spitze geworden, nur die ganzen Vollpfosten die gutes Material für ein Apfel und ein Ei reinschmeißen, hättest etwas härter ran nehmen können ^^
> Gibt nämlich auch so Situationen, wo man stundenlang irgend etwas seltenes farmt, um Kohle für ein Mount o.ä. zu bekommen, und dann kommt son Klappspaten und haut ein Stapel von dem Zeug für 20 Silber rein.
> 
> Gruß



Kauf doch das billige Zeug selbst und stell es zu deinen Preisen ein. 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn du glaubst es erwischt dich nie , denk an Freddy Mercury


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (10. Juni 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Was ist daran dumm Graues überteuer ins Ah zu stellen?!
> 
> Das ist eher intelligent,weil es immer Idioten gibt die es einem abkaufen,und da hat man ma ebend mit Crap Gold gemacht.
> 
> Aber für die ganzen Leute hier ist es natürlich dumm,man denkt ja in seinem begrenzten Horizont.




Intelligent trifft es nicht so wirklich ,es sei denn es ist intelligent einem kleinen Kind den Lolli zu klaun. Oder einer alten Dame die Handtasche. Denn auf diesem Level bewegen sich solche Aktionen. Hier profitiert der Verkäufer nämlich einzig und allein von der Unwissenheit der neuen Spieler. 

Ich finde sowas gehört sich einfach nicht !

Ruffy


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (10. Juni 2008)

tja damokles..
is zwar ganz nett was du da geschrieben hast, aber leider ein bisschen dumm!

warum?

ganz einfach. du hättest eben nicht zu einem gewöhnlichen alchi gehen sollen (es heißt übrigens alchimist nicht alchemist), sondern eben zu einem meister der transmutation!!

und wahrscheinlich fragst du wieder.. warum?

auch das ist ganz einfach zu beantworten. diese wunderbare spezialisierung hat die chance, beim herstellen von urmacht nicht eine sondern gleich mehrere zu gewinnen (bis zu fünf stück / herstellung).
somit geht deine kleine aber lustige rechnung leider nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auch bei deinem problem mit dem verzauberungsrezept kann ich dir weiterhelfen:
der typ hat es reingestellt eben für solche leute wie dich, die alles haben wollen, und sich gedacht "irgendwer wirds schon kaufen". warum nicht? versuchen kann mans ja.


und dein eigenartiges "graues item"-problem rentiert sich zumindest im sehr niedrigen low-level bereich an raren ausrüstungsplätzen wie schultern oder kopf. also auch hier nicht unbedingt verkehrt, ein item ins ah zu stellen.



also das nächste mal lieber weniger auf die rechtschreibung achten aber dafür mehr mitdenken.
danke.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. Juni 2008)

*nicePiccolo* schrieb:


> tja damokles..
> is zwar ganz nett was du da geschrieben hast, aber leider ein bisschen dumm!



Dumm ist nur wer dummes tut oder dummes schreibt! Ich unterstelle dir ja auch nicht, dass du dumm bist nur wegen deinem Beitrag!

Nur weil ein Transmutationsexperte BIS ZU 5 Urmacht herstellen KANN heißt das nicht das er das jedesmal macht! Hättest du einen dann wüßtest du wie selten das ist!! Selbst 2 Urmacht sind weder die Regel noch der Durschschnitt!

Nimms nicht persönlich, aber wenn man belehren will, sollte man sich auch auskennen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage offen ob es "dumm" ist was er geschrieben hat oder du einfach nicht genügend Ahnung zum belehren hattest! *g*


----------



## Caveman1979 (10. Juni 2008)

Alle deine erfahrungsberichte sind so wunderschön und beschreiben genau jede situation in wow wie sie wohl schon viele erlebt haben.

Also ich wäre absolut dafür das sie dir Beta acc schenken muesten um von deinen berichten nur zu provitieren
Du beschreibst alles so hargenau und treffend es wäre nur ein Gewinn für blizz solche Leute zuhaben die kein Blatt vor dem mund haben.


Du bist wirklich der Hammer selten so gelacht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (10. Juni 2008)

Gz 

Wo hast du dein avatar her ? hab das iwo schonma bei youtube gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoV_Jimmy (10. Juni 2008)

I like iT aha aha !


----------



## Rangekiller (10. Juni 2008)

der junge hat ne begabung xDxxD das gibts nicht ma wida made my day 15/10 mach weiter so xDxDxD


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ich schließe mich der allgemeinen Begeisterung gerne an (!!), nicht aber ohne dich mit 3 Anliegen zu belästigen
> 
> - wurde dein werter Name nicht mal anders geschrieben und wenn ja warum? (bin verwirrt)
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht der einzige der so an dem Avater hängengeblieben ist ^^ Vielen Vielen Dank für das Video... das is ja total hart ^^
Zu deinem Bericht, wirklich gut geschrieben... weiter kann ich mich dazu nich äußern weil ich auch gerne mit dem AH Geld verdiene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisblut83 (10. Juni 2008)

*In Dreck schmeiß*

Einfach nur HAMMER GEIL geschrieben !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phoenixfighter (10. Juni 2008)

mal wieder geil geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (10. Juni 2008)

Nicht übel ;D aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie der Klassiker vom Aggroziehen oder das mit der Gilde ^^ lol.
Weiter so!!! ich liebe dich!!! ich will n Kind von dir!!! XD


----------



## Lilo07 (10. Juni 2008)

Zensiert schrieb:


> Achja, das wundervolle AH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jA dich kenn mer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jaja.. das wundervolle AH dort hast du schon 1000g verlust gemacht und jetzt kannst mir meine 200g net mehr zurück zahlen, geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (10. Juni 2008)

perfekter text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ironie und infos wunderbar miteinander vereint, man will gar nicht mehr aufhören zu lesen *hut vor Damokles zieh*

aber mal im ernst: die AH-preise sind absolut überteuert und wenn man keinen meister seines vertrauens kennt wenn man was herstellen lassen will kann das tg auch ganz schön am geldsack nagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ?!?! (10. Juni 2008)

herrlich geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (10. Juni 2008)

Wieder mal erste Sahne, hab mich gut amüsiert.

Vielen Dank und bitte MMEEEHHRRRR


----------



## Ronas (10. Juni 2008)

godlike


----------



## Thoryia (10. Juni 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dumm ist nur wer dummes tut oder dummes schreibt! Ich unterstelle dir ja auch nicht, dass du dumm bist nur wegen deinem Beitrag!
> 
> Nur weil ein Transmutationsexperte BIS ZU 5 Urmacht herstellen KANN heißt das nicht das er das jedesmal macht! Hättest du einen dann wüßtest du wie selten das ist!! Selbst 2 Urmacht sind weder die Regel noch der Durschschnitt!
> 
> ...


Erstmal das und dann noch der Hans Flame zum Thema Alchemie. Wenn er so schlau ist wie er vorgibt, dann wundert es mich, das ihm entgangen ist, das man AlchEmie, AlchImie sowie ganz alt auch AlchYmie schreiben kann.

Also Beitragsverfasser Nummer #52, nächstes mal erst informieren bevor Du flamst.

Immer diese Wichtigtuer mit Halbwissen, schrecklich.


----------



## Vérwanord (10. Juni 2008)

Damo hat es einfach drauf!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kacie (10. Juni 2008)

aaalso, is mal echt lustig geschrieben. lässt sich gut lesen.
dir muss ja echt langweilig sein. server down?
nur ab der hälfte haste echt mal den faden verloren. kommst etwas vom thema ab und weißt anscheinen net mehr wodrum es dir geht.
aber alles in allem ganz lustig.


----------



## DamokIes (10. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - wurde dein werter Name nicht mal anders geschrieben und wenn ja warum? (bin verwirrt)
> - Dein Avatar treibt mich in den Wahnsinn
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Forenname lautet nach wie vor noch Damok"i "es. ( i +Shift = I )
Leider war ein User schneller mit dem Namen Damok"l"es. (Den er aber mit null Beiträgen letztendlich nicht nutzt)
Ich bin kein Freund von Leetspeak, wollte aber unbedingt diesen Namen aus persönlichen Gründen.
Sollte der erwähnte Damokles mal seinen Account bei Buffed nicht mehr haben wollen, so werd ich da natürlich auf Bedarf würfeln.

Ich werde jetzt und in Zukunft keinerlei Erstattungen für Arztkosten und Medikamente leisten.
Demnächst rollt wohl dann noch eine Klagewelle wegen fehlender Epilepsiewarnung und FSK Freigabe auf mich zu!
Neeee...
Nicht mit mir!

...when it´s done

P.S.:
Ich wollte eigentlich einen Avater, bei dem ein Schwert, das an einem Pferdehaar aufgehängt
über einem blutig abgetrennten Ohr schwebt. Dann würde das Haar reißen und...
Das hab ich aber leider nicht gefunden und wäre, zumindest in meiner Fantasie, zu brutal
und würde keine FSK 18 Freigabe erhalten.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

omfg meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr, ich liebe deinen Schreibstil der is so genial und diese Erfahrungsberichte^^ so genial


----------



## Kazua (10. Juni 2008)

*Sabber* will mehr davon hab mir alle schon zwei mal durchgelesen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bitte mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (10. Juni 2008)

Totale Wahrheit! Geht auf fast jedem Server so, ich frag mich echt imemr wie die anderen Spieler Gewinn machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (10. Juni 2008)

*nicePiccolo* schrieb:


> tja damokles..
> is zwar ganz nett was du da geschrieben hast, aber leider ein bisschen dumm!
> 
> warum?
> ...



Solange, wie Du "verzauberungsrezept" und nicht "Verzauberkunstformel" sagst, heißt dieser Beruf für mich Alchemie. Punkt!
Und solange Deine Shift-Taste offensichtlich defekt ist, darfst Du Dich, statt Rechtschreibflames zu verfassen, auf dem Schoß Deiner Mama ausweinen.
Die trocknet Dir die Tränchen und interessiert sich brennend für Dein Geblubber.


----------



## LordMochi (10. Juni 2008)

Nicht schlecht geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (10. Juni 2008)

Infarma schrieb:


> Wieder wirklich witzige Wortspiele, aber insgesamt nicht dein übliches Niveau.
> 
> Eine runde, in sich geschlossene Geschichte oder zumindest so eine originelle Idee wie die "BC-Accounts" sind einfach besser, als lediglich die Aneinanderreihung ein paar dröger AH-Klischees. Da helfen auch die schönsten Formulierungen nicht, wenn es nichts fesselndes gibt, was sie zusammenhält.
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal wirds bestimmt wieder besser - Ich freu mich drauf.



Das ist doch mal eine Kritik, mir der man etwas anfangen kann!
Ich gebe zu, das ich bei diesem Bericht einen üblen Stilbruch erlitten habe. Aber leider gibt es rund um das AH keine
erbaulich langen Geschichten und ich wollte unbedingt über dieses Thema schreiben, weil es mich schon sehr lange beschäftigt.
Allerdings kann ich das Wort "Klischee" so nicht gelten lassen. Log Dich ein, schau ins AH und Du wirst sehen, das ich nichts
erfunden habe.

Aber ich gelobe Besserung. Wenn mir keine, in sich abgeschlossene Geschichte mehr einfällt, dann veröffentliche ich sie nicht, 
sondern feile solange daran herum, bis sie stimmig wird. Versprochen!


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> [...]
> P.S.:
> Ich wollte eigentlich einen Avater, bei dem ein Schwert, das an einem Pferdehaar aufgehängt
> über einem blutig abgetrennten Ohr schwebt. Dann würde das Haar reißen und...
> ...



Ui, wenn Onkel Freud nicht schon Schach mit Elvis und Damokles (the Real one) spielen würde, hätter er bestimmt seine helle Freunde an diesem Statement.

Das phallische Schwert, das dazu als Empfänger des Schwertes passende Ohr (blutend!), das Setting, das sich um Macht und Dominanz dreht,  (ausführlicher kann ich in Anbetracht der meist sehr jugendlichen Teilnehmer dieses Forums nicht werden)... sehr spannend sehr spannend....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (11. Juni 2008)

Joar dat nennt man den Kopf nageln ... ähm ne, den Nagel auf den Kopf hauen, so rum wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was so manches Item im AH kostet liegt oft weit von Gut und Böse.
Ganz extrem wird es bei Lowlevel Items (19 - 49). So ein kleines mickriges Schwert mit ein bißchen AP drauf, und nur weil der Name blau ist soll man dafür mal 800g hinlegen.
Und wieso der ganze Spaß? Weil es ein "PVP-Item" ist, also ein solches, welches PVP-Twinker sich gerne anlegen damit sie ja keiner im BG schlagen kann, unbedingt kaufen müssen.

Aber bei der Pilotstallfe von AsdS (Azeroth sucht den Superstar) hast du auf jeden Fall meine stimme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgrimas (11. Juni 2008)

ich bin ein fan von dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


besonders beim 2. erfahrungsbericht hab ich auf dem boden gelegen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine kollegen im büro haben mich etwas doof angeguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (11. Juni 2008)

Zuerstmal ein wenig ontopic, damit es wenigstens etwas Sinn bekommt und der Thread nicht geschlossen wird.
Vielen Dank an alle, für die netten Antworten.  *zwinker*  *zwinker*





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ui, wenn Onkel Freud nicht schon Schach mit Elvis und Damokles (the Real one) spielen würde, hätter er bestimmt seine helle Freunde an diesem Statement.
> 
> Das phallische Schwert, das dazu als Empfänger des Schwertes passende Ohr (blutend!), das Setting, das sich um Macht und Dominanz dreht,  (ausführlicher kann ich in Anbetracht der meist sehr jugendlichen Teilnehmer dieses Forums nicht werden)... sehr spannend sehr spannend...




Ein verwandschaftliches Verhältnis zu Herrn Freud, möchte ich Dir ja nicht absprechen aber ich bezweifle stärkstens,
das man eine Schachpartie zu dritt abhalten könnte. Was Du da beschreibst nennt man eine Séance!
Oder auch wahlweise "Kiffen bis man Geister sieht".

Und ich denke jetzt wirklich darüber nach, meinen Avatar auszutauschen. Deine Medikamente richten wohl doch mehr 
Schaden an, als gedacht. Also wirklich mal. Ein Pullerschwert! Ich bitte Dich! Da haste wohl zu viel "Sieben" geschaut, was?
Und überhaupt...
Die Geschichte mit dem Ohr. Du hast wohl noch nie richtig in so ein Bärenauge geblickt wenn Du so eine Behauptung aufstellst.
Denn hast Du Ohrenschmalz an der Spitze, warste in der falschen Ritze!
Hihi. Da bekommt der Satz: "Gimme a head" gleich eine völlig neue Bedeutung.
Mist! Wie bekomm ich jetzt dieses Bild wieder aus meinem Kopf?


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Und ich denke jetzt wirklich darüber nach, meinen Avatar auszutauschen. Deine Medikamente richten wohl doch mehr
> Schaden an, als gedacht. Also wirklich mal. Ein Pullerschwert! Ich bitte Dich! Da haste wohl zu viel "Sieben" geschaut, was?
> Und überhaupt...
> Die Geschichte mit dem Ohr. Du hast wohl noch nie richtig in so ein Bärenauge geblickt wenn Du so eine Behauptung aufstellst.
> ...



Rofl!!

Ja ich denke wir sollten die Psychoanalyse ruhen lassen, dein Thread ist zu schön um geschlossen zu werden (liebe Mods bestraft mich und nicht ihn!!)
Nicht verkneifen kann ich mir anzumerken, dass " Gimme (a) head" weiterhin Sinn machen würde, dann allerdings die Frage nach sich zöge "what side?"
(Und Schach zu dritt geht wohl, solange man es nicht mit allen drei Personen gleichzeitig(!) spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*wartet auf Nummer 6*


----------



## Inghinn (13. Juni 2008)

Immer wieder ein Genuss Deine Beiträge zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hör damit bloß nicht auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanevil (13. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir wie immer sehr gut !

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anusanna (13. Juni 2008)

Infarma schrieb:


> Wieder wirklich witzige Wortspiele, aber insgesamt nicht dein übliches Niveau.
> 
> Eine runde, in sich geschlossene Geschichte oder zumindest so eine originelle Idee wie die "BC-Accounts" sind einfach besser, als lediglich die Aneinanderreihung ein paar dröger AH-Klischees. Da helfen auch die schönsten Formulierungen nicht, wenn es nichts fesselndes gibt, was sie zusammenhält.
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal wirds bestimmt wieder besser - Ich freu mich drauf.



Wieder hast Du es geschafft meinen Tag zu versüßen. 
Dein "Katzen-Rap" ist aber auch mehr als gelungen. Wie lange hast Du an dem gesessen? 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich muss aber auch dem Infarma recht geben. Eine fesselnde Geschichte, mit *D*einer Einleitung, *D*einem Hauptteil und *D*einem Schluss, bei dem man, nachdem man lange mit dem Gleichgewicht gekämpft hat, nun doch vor lachen vom Stuhl kippt, harmoniert einfach besser mit Deinem Schreibstil. Gerade der Schluss kam mir etwas zu plötzlich.

Trotz desto nichts, ein sehr schöner Erfahrungsbericht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw, was macht Dein Unkraut und der bröckelnde Putz von der Decke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (13. Juni 2008)

Geile Sache, weiter so! 12/10^^


----------



## Sausage (14. Juni 2008)

Man muss die teuren Preise im Auktionshaus zu nutzen wissen: Ich habe vor Kurzem einen Twink angefangen (Schami bei allys) und bin mit ihm nun auf lvl 21 und hab den Beruf Juwelenschleifen (natürlich mit Bergbau). Nun ja.. da bekannte Gestalten lvl 10 Ringe für 1g ins Auktionshaus stellen (und ich nur für 30s und das im Handelschannel ausposaune^^) habe ich mit diesem Schamanen schon 11g gefarmt. In 21 leveln.

.. man muss einfach das Beste draus machen =)


----------



## Denewardtor (14. Juni 2008)

der TE spielt auf dem selben Server wie ich, beide Allys  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laviana (14. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hätte sich Adam Ries jetzt nicht deswegen im Grab herumgedreht. Nein.
> Er hätte sich wie eine Turbine rotierend bis nach China durchgebort!



geil xD


----------



## Asoriel (14. Juni 2008)

Mal wieder echt gelungen! Ich kann jetzt schon kaum deinen 6. Erfahrungsbericht erwarten! Super!


----------



## Roxen (14. Juni 2008)

immer wieder geil deine themas zulesen (bzw.deine beiträge)
mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankey (14. Juni 2008)

Hmm. Mimimi?

Wem es zu teuer ist der kauft einfach nichts und farmt einfach.
Wer meint er verdient zu wenig der lässt es einfach.

Schön, dass du das in so tolle Worte gefasst hast. Na und? Wen kratzt das?


----------



## Baltimus (14. Juni 2008)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> 15/10


Ich erhöhe auf 16/10^^. Echt klasse geschrieben, etwas schlechter als der Vorgänger, aber wen kümmerts? Mich nicht. 
Ich warte gespannt auf Nummer 6.

Thumbs Up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Balti


----------



## Ecubeam (14. Juni 2008)

Den Teil fand ich auch toll der alte war leider wirklich besser aber es war trotzdem geilo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buechse (14. Juni 2008)

Deiner Schilderung nach müssen im Verlauf von Beispiel 1 ungefähr acht Tage vergangen sein, da dein Alchifreund einen CD von 20 Stunden auf die Urmacht hat. Oder der sehr unwahrscheinliche Fall, der sogar noch einen unwahrscheinlicheren Bug beinhaltet, war eingetreten, dass jener Alchimist Transe ist und durch einen Procc 8 Urmacht aus den ersten Mats geholt hat. Dann wäre jegliche Aufregung über zu geringe Urmachtpreise aber hinfällig, von daher: vergiss es ^^
Schön geschrieben, mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (14. Juni 2008)

sher gut geschrieben auch wenn die vorherigen besser waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warte auch auf nummer 6 =)


----------



## ?!?! (14. Juni 2008)

Spankey schrieb:


> Hmm. Mimimi?
> 
> Wem es zu teuer ist der kauft einfach nichts und farmt einfach.
> Wer meint er verdient zu wenig der lässt es einfach.
> ...



Wenn kratzt dein Beitrag? Du merkst schon dass du dir soeben ins eigene Bein geschossen hast?


----------



## Anusanna (14. Juni 2008)

Spankey schrieb:


> Hmm. Mimimi?
> 
> Wem es zu teuer ist der kauft einfach nichts und farmt einfach.
> Wer meint er verdient zu wenig der lässt es einfach.
> ...




...knapp das Thema verfehlt.


----------



## snowpowder (14. Juni 2008)

thx 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

immer wieder schön zum schmunzeln ^^


snow


----------



## Brisk7373 (17. Juni 2008)

ich hör zwar kein hip hop ,aber das is ja mal voll geil 
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taranel (23. Juni 2008)

bitte mehr davon, die selbsterfahrungsberichte sind einfach nur zu geil


MfG


----------



## Tiandre (23. Juni 2008)

laut der neuen rechtschreibung schreibt man daß jetzt so: dass XD


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

Tiandre schrieb:


> laut der neuen rechtschreibung schreibt man daß jetzt so: dass XD



nicht immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiss aber nicht mehr wie die regel dafür ist deshalb schreib ich auch dass grundsätzlich mit ss


----------



## Flavastulta (23. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nicht immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ganz einfach: wenn du "das" mit "welches" ersetzen kannst: ein s

"das item, das ich bekommen habe" oder "das item, welches ich bekommen habe"

und dass steht in der regel nach einem komma

"ich weiß, dass ich imba bin", hier würde "ich weiß, welches ich imba bin" auch keinen sinn haben...

und nein, ich heiße nicht hans  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (23. Juni 2008)

pornöse xD ich hab ein neues lieblingswort^^


----------



## hiddi (23. Juni 2008)

I LöL'ed
Echt geil gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Made my day


----------



## barbarella (23. Juni 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Tja echt spitze geworden, nur die ganzen Vollpfosten die gutes Material für ein Apfel und ein Ei reinschmeißen, hättest etwas härter ran nehmen können ^^
> Gibt nämlich auch so Situationen, wo man stundenlang irgend etwas seltenes farmt, um Kohle für ein Mount o.ä. zu bekommen, und dann kommt son Klappspaten und haut ein Stapel von dem Zeug für 20 Silber rein.
> 
> Gruß



wo ist das problem dem klappspaten die sachen für 20s abzukaufen und nach deinen preisvorstellungen wieder reinzusetzen und sich den gewinn unter den nagel zu reissen... 

ich persönlich stehe unheimlich auf solche klappspaten


----------



## HerrMoriden (23. Juni 2008)

> ganz einfach: wenn du "das" mit "welches" ersetzen kannst: ein s
> 
> "das item, das ich bekommen habe" oder "das item, welches ich bekommen habe"
> 
> ...



naja, dass stimmt. aber man schreibt "das" auch mit doppel s, wenn man statt des normalen "das" nach dem komma "dieses", "welches" oder "jenes" einsetzen kann


----------



## soul6 (23. Juni 2008)

Und wie immer : " Super Story"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens mein Lieblingsteil ist im AH : " Muster für lila Seidenhemd"
Das Teil kann nichts, ich wiederhole NICHTS ! (keine stats oder sonst was)
Und auf Tedrasil stellt das immer der selbe rein, seit Monaten um :  " *650* Gold " und der typ heist auch noch "fourfinger" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (passt irgendwie)

Eigentlich klar, wenn ich nur 4 Finger hab, ist´s schwer mit 3mal3 und irgendwie von 4 dann auf 9 ! kreisch

lg
randy


----------



## Flavastulta (23. Juni 2008)

HerrMoriden schrieb:


> naja, dass stimmt. aber man schreibt "das" auch mit doppel s, wenn man statt des normalen "das" nach dem komma "dieses", "welches" oder "jenes" einsetzen kann



vielleicht missverstehe ich dich, aber gerade wenn man das durch jenes, welches oder dieses ersetzen kann, wird es mit einem s geschrieben, da es in diesem fall ein pronomen ist, demnach ersetzend für etwas anderes steht, einen baum oder ein auto... nur weil da ein komma davor steht, wird das nicht automatisch dass geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theriggiboy (23. Juni 2008)

made my day   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hamma!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (23. Juni 2008)

super^^ echt geil, wie immer^^


----------



## Mikroflame (23. Juni 2008)

Naja,die anderen Erfahrungsberichte von dir fand ich um weiten besser,trotzdem : toll gemacht,und schön das du soviel ideen hast.



Btw,gibt genug seiten die sich mit Rechtschreibung befassen..Buffed soll nicht dazu gehören xD


----------



## DamokIes (23. Juni 2008)

Ich bin doch nur ein dummes Brot
hab mit dem schreiben liebe Not.
Neue Regeln kann ich nicht
ich bin nunmal ein armer Wicht.
Die Schulzeit ist zu lange her
für neues reicht mein Grips nicht mehr.
Drum sag ich euch nun ziemlich barsch
Kacke! Hier fand ich keinen Reim.
Öh öh.Aha.Yeah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Ich bin doch nur ein dummes Brot
> hab mit dem schreiben liebe Not.
> Neue Regeln kann ich nicht
> ich bin nunmal ein armer Wicht.
> ...



Die Hoffnung ist noch nicht dahin
Duden kaufen for the win
das ist ein schrecklich schlaues Buch
davon bekommst du nie genuch
was alledings von Nachteil ist
und das ist echter Obermist
Als ich es las, ich dacht ich spinn
da ist kein Bild von Titten drin.


----------



## Chillers (24. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja tipp:warte bisserl und dan steigt der preis wieder



Also mit AH nie Probleme gehabt. Waren mal ewige Essenzen zu Wucherpreisen drin, haben uns mit mehreren beschwert:* Preise runter, sonst werden Kräuter/Tränke/Stoffe teurer.*, am nächsten Tag war der Essenzenpreis normal.

Oder eine/r wollte unbedingt Klinge von Schattenfang, öffentlicher Handels-und Sprachchat.
Wurde viel drüber gelabert/gelästert, aber am nächsten Tag sind wohl mehrere 70ér los und es  standen 2 Klingen drin..
eine für 700 SK und eine ab 300 Gebot. Also bekommt man seine Sachen, die Preise für die Waffe, wenn man sie denn will, finde ich übrigens angemessen. Brauchen unbedingt tut man sie ja nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenns mir zu teuer wird, farme ich Urwasser usw. selber und kaufe nicht. Oder ich frage Gilde/Freunde.

Ansonsten schon Schnäppchen gemacht und abwarten! hilft.


----------



## Manitu2007 (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab immer noch tränen in den Augen. Du hast mir soebend den Abend gerettet, wunderbar geschrieben und sogar ein fünkchen warheit dran.

Mach weiter so oder noch besser verlerne deinen RL Beruf und werde Autor damit kannst du ne menge Gold..ääähm Euros verdienen


----------



## BimmBamm (24. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Duden kaufen for the win
> [...]
> da ist kein Bild von Titten drin.



Watt?!

"Duden-Lexikon in 3 Bänden", 7. Auflage, S. 45, hatte zum Begriff "Akt" ein Bildbeispiel! In was für einer Welt leben wir eigentlich, daß jetzt selbst der Duden generft wird?!

Hmmm, finde nur ich es merkwürdig, daß ich sofort wußte, wo ich in meinem alten Duden nach 'ner Schubbelvorlage zu suchen habe? Für alle möglichen wichtigen Dinge brauche ich Erinnerungshilfen, aber völlig belanglose Dinge habe ich sofort parat. Ich hasse mein Hirn!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Thoralfus (24. Juni 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Watt?!
> 
> "Duden-Lexikon in 3 Bänden", 7. Auflage, S. 45, hatte zum Begriff "Akt" ein Bildbeispiel! In was für einer Welt leben wir eigentlich, daß jetzt selbst der Duden generft wird?!
> 
> ...




mach dir nix draus geht mir genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unwichtig dionge weiß ich so sofort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ne ganz nett geschichte aber diesmal nur 7/10 aufgrund des etwas abrupten endes


----------



## Dreidan (24. Juni 2008)

Waahahaha sehr geil geschrieben. Das versüßt den Morgen ungemein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gruselsack (24. Juni 2008)

feine schreibe hat er schon mal darüber nachgedacht barlowe zu beliefern? oder derartige texte mit ausgiebigem verbal furor +15 selbst vorzutragen und die so entstehenden machwerke eine "breiteren" öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen?^^


gruss grusel


----------



## DamokIes (24. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung ist noch nicht dahin
> Duden kaufen for the win
> das ist ein schrecklich schlaues Buch
> davon bekommst du nie genuch
> ...



*rofl*

Wär nen Möpschen drin gewesen
sei dir gewiss ich hätts gelesen.
Doch ohne eine *****vorlage
ist Literatur doch nur ne Plage.
Für Bücher ohne Tittenmaus
geb ich doch keine Kohle aus!


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. Juni 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> *rofl*
> 
> Wär nen Möpschen drin gewesen
> sei dir gewiss ich hätts gelesen.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




I tell you now what I was told
den Duden gibts mit Centerfold.
Da klappst du aus der Mitte raus
so manche kecke Rechtschreibmaus.
Doch bisher fehlt die Erektion
den es ist nur der blanke Hohn,
gar jede dieser Bildungsdamen
fällt leider völlig aus dem Rahmen.
Durch Dutt und öde Spießertracht
wird Onan um sein Lohn gebracht.


----------



## krachwummschami (25. Juni 2008)

"Ein versierter Lederer bot meinem Schamanen diese pornösen Handschuhe
im Handelskanal an." 



jaaaaa *träum*   ich hab scho alle mats zusammen aber im ah findet sich nicht ein sunmote...


------>   http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34374


----------



## Roxhopper (26. Juni 2008)

Erinnert an Barlow nur ohne Ton und Bild.

Es gibt gute und schlechte Tage an denen man was verkauft im AH.


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

genial

made my day


----------



## Dragonsdeath (27. Juni 2008)

also ich muss schon sagen du hast es echt drauf die leute zum lachen zu bringen alleins chon für den anfang hab ich ca ne halbe stunde gebraucht weil ich mich über das rechenbeispiel in der schule feiern musste das das kind schiss hatte vom blitz getroffen zu werden^^
der rest ist dann nicht mehr soo amüsant gewesen aber dennoch für kleinere zwischenlacher gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teddyhunter (13. Juli 2008)

wieder mal einfach nur GENIAL...obwohl mir ja teil 1&2 am besten gefallen haben^^ weiter so...ich will meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightskill (13. Juli 2008)

Text zu lang ,net gelsensen =)


----------



## Tricks0r (13. Juli 2008)

Warum schreibst du dann überhaupt en Kommentar?


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (14. Juli 2008)

Damo, hast du vor noch mehr Erfahrungsberichte zu schreiben? Weil...naja um ehrlich zu sein...NEED EPIC ERFAHRUNGSBERICHTE!

Was ich sagen will ist, dass ich finde, dass du eine super Humor hast und mich bisher mit jedem deiner Erfahrungsberichte zum absoluten Lachkrampf gebracht hast (Seit kurzem gucken mich meine Freunde immer so komisch an wenn ich anfange bestialisch zu lachen sobald jemand einfach nur "So." sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  Weiter so Damo. Mehr davon!


----------



## Karlsson van da Dach (25. Juli 2008)

Geschätzte zweimal p.a., nachdem ich zu glauben schien, eine der Musen hätte mir im Vorbeihuschen engelsgleich einen Schmatz auf meine literarisch leicht bevorzugte Hirnhälfte verpasst, ertappe ich mich, einem Thread zu antworten. 

Dieses, meist auf einen leicht toxikierten Zustand beruhendes Phänomen, ist soeben eingetreten.

Lieber DamokIes, ich ziehe meinen imaginären Hut vor Ihnen. Stehende Ovulationen im 10-Meter Eisprungbewerb sind gewiss. Laudationes, beruhend auf Ihre Begabung absatzreiche und lang erscheinende Texte in ausgeprägte Kurzweiligkeit zu transformieren, würden aschenputtelgleich das Auditorium in einen langen und beseelten Schlaf versetzen. Wegen der lobenden Länge der Lobreden versteht sich.

Indes in Erstaunen versetzte mich die Entdeckung einer Tatsache, derer ich mich in embryonaler Sicherheit schätzte. Der Zeitpunkt und die Niederschrift jeder einzelnen mental-koital sylvesternachtsraketengleichender Textpassage Ihrerseits verhält sich reziprok zu meiner gefühlt geschätzten .............

ERWISCHT !!! (selbst). Jetzt fällt mir wieder ein warum ich nur sehr selten auf Threads antworte. Auf der Pirsch nach Rechtschreibfehlern in meinen Sätzen gewann mein lymbisches "Tor zur Aussenwelt" die Oberhand. Die Muse musste gehen. Schade drum, ich werde sie rationell denkend bald vermissen.
Um dem ganzen die Bohnen im Chili zu erklären: diesem Thread fehlt der Pfeffer!

Darum: drum vorhang auf der schuppen,
            macht auf er bühne licht,
            macht musik bis der schuppen wackelt und zusammenbricht

Spot on - DamokIes


----------



## evolution154 (19. August 2008)

made my day


----------



## Wray (19. August 2008)

made my night und recht haste


----------



## Taijen (19. August 2008)

erst denken dann flamen(schreiben)

selbst schuld wenn du dir sowas herstellen lassen willst

blizz hat eingeführt das man rezepte posten kann , notfalls hätte man nachfragen können!

warum ist urmacht günstiger als die reagenzien hmm - es gibt mit bc tranksmutationsMEISTER, d.h. es kann einer gewinn machen indem er es günstiger als die konkurrenz macht weil er einen dieser berühmten procs hatte!! und prinzipiell gilt das reagenzien immer teuer sind als fertige produkte , gründe sind das reagezien für mehre sachen zum herstellen benutz undverwendbar sind. dann gibts noch die beliebte tada

angebot und nachfrage-mechanik die urmacht billiger und teurer macht, da macht sich bemerkbar wie viel jemand das item wert ist! statt zu farmen oder sich reagenzien aufzukaufen und dann herstellen zu lassen!

letze frage wie kannst du das transmutieren lassen weil NIX im Auktionshaus ist und dich dann beklagen das du es IM autkionshaus nicht loswirst weil zuviele es für zu wenig anbieten!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?  wiederspruch an sich wohl!!


----------



## Tice (19. August 2008)

der rap is #1
sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (19. August 2008)

Taijen schrieb:


> erst denken dann flamen(schreiben)
> 
> selbst schuld wenn du dir sowas herstellen lassen willst
> 
> ...



ein seltenes Ereignis...ich bin sprachlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (19. August 2008)

Taijen schrieb:


> erst denken dann flamen(schreiben)
> 
> selbst schuld wenn du dir sowas herstellen lassen willst
> 
> ...




Das mal zum Thema: *Erst denken dann...*

Du bist ja ein PVC*!
Jetzt erklär mir mal bitte, wieso das Angebot die Nachfrage regelt, wenn der Materialpreis höher ist als das Endprodukt.
Ich stell mir grad vor, das du ein Eiscremeverkäufer wärst und dein Eis selbst herstellst. Du benötigst für dein Eis
a) Milch
b) Zucker
c) Kälte
d) Zeit
Wenn du dann alles zusammenrechnest, kommst du auf einen Herstellungspreis von 20cent pro Kugel und erklärst dich dann bereit
dein Eis für 15cent an den Mann zu bringen? Ich kauf ab heute, nur noch bei dir!
Es sei denn, du hast eine "geheime" gelbe Zutat (proc) beigemengt um mehr Eismasse zu erwirtschaften. Dann möchte ich lieber kein Eis mehr.
Sowas hälst du nicht lange durch, denn dann bist du nicht schlau sondern bald pleite!

Und ich hab auch keinen Bock mehr mir von einem XXX (hier beliebiges Schimpfwort einsetzen) das Wirtschaftssystem erklären zu lassen bzw. es ihm zu erklären.
Und auf deine letzte Frage, antworte ich erst gar nicht. Das ist nämlich ein ganz klarer Fall von (wie heißt es neudeutsch doch so schön?) selfowned.
Ich habe fertig.



*Pesonders Viffiges Cerlchen


----------



## n3tch3r (19. August 2008)

Verdammt Damokles und Ohrensammler!  Es gibt intelligente Lebensformen hier im Forum! Macht beide weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (19. August 2008)

na und auf unserem server kostet urmacht auch bis zu 200g oder mehr^^


----------



## AmunRha (3. September 2008)

Die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das is ja ma nen Top Post....

Hab mir in die Hosen gemacht vor Lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hagriel (3. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag den fred gefixt!

Gnnnnaaa, nicht nur, dass der TE hier (mal wieder) Kleinkunst "hinrotzt" (nicht negativ gemeint!!!), nein, da finden sich bei den Antworten auch noch wahre Schätze!

weiter

mehr

...und: respekt, Karlsson! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bihd (3. September 2008)

sehr gut beschrieben und das würde ich nicht als rumheulen nennen ist halt die wahrheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trigg3r (3. September 2008)

selten sowas unlustiges gelesen wie das hier...an sich nichts schlimmes, aber das positive feedback dazu ist schon gruselig.


----------



## Windelwilli (3. September 2008)

trigg3r schrieb:


> selten sowas unlustiges gelesen wie das hier...an sich nichts schlimmes, aber das positive feedback dazu ist schon gruselig.



gibt eben Leute, die gehen zum Lachen in den Keller.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laß mich raten, du stehst auf Chuck Norris Witze?


Und Damo: Weiter so!


----------



## Snorry (3. September 2008)

wie immer geil zu lesen


----------



## Animos93 (3. September 2008)

^^ net schlecht


----------



## trigg3r (5. September 2008)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> gibt eben Leute, die gehen zum Lachen in den Keller....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich kann mich nur wiederholen...satire für "naive" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4 the Donuts (23. September 2008)

Made my day =)

Mach echt weiter...deeeeeeeeer HAMMER ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

nett


----------



## SixNight (23. September 2008)

^-^ made my day


----------



## KArzzor (23. September 2008)

sehr gut gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (24. September 2008)

kolopol schrieb:


> GEIL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich krig mich nichtmehr ein.
Absolut genial. Weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (19. Oktober 2008)

wieder sehr gut ^^


----------



## Vertigos (19. Oktober 2008)

Was hab ich mich grad bepi....

Weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halandor (19. Oktober 2008)

einfach nur cool
hab mich totgelacht^^


----------



## Nightwraith (6. Dezember 2008)

Der Beatboxteil war geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superpapagei (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab deine Berichte jetzt fast alle durch, der letzte fehlt noch. Gute schreibe und guter Humor. Gefällt. Absolut.

Aber in diesem Bericht schiesst du dir ja nunmal selbst von hinten durchs Knie in den Kopf und wenn dann darf es höchsten heissen, das du Dir merken solltest nix mehr zu handeln. Wer ist den so bräsig und schaut nur nach den Materialien, die sind IMMER teurer als das endprodukt. Wenn du sofort nach Urmacht suchst , BÄM der Fall erledigt. Oder um ein Zeitgemässes Beispiel zu bringen... Froststofftasche. circa 180 G im AH , Materialien im AH circa 300 G. 
Wichtig , merken dann klappts auch mit dem Handeln.


----------



## Crash_hunter (11. Dezember 2008)

wo war der witz?


----------



## Aralonus (30. Dezember 2008)

GENIAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (30. Dezember 2008)

ich checks zwar nicht ganz aber finds gut


----------



## krachwummschami (6. Januar 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> ich checks zwar nicht ganz aber finds gut




ja hehe... ich gugg seit laaaaanger zeit mal wieder hier und les sowas       

er checkst net ^^

was ich jetz mache kann ich nich in buchstaben fassen 

xDxDxdRoFLOLOLOLOLOL!!1


      "lieber glücklich und dumm... aaals anders heruuum *träller*


----------



## Fumacilla (6. Januar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> ...Das klingt in etwa so, als ob mein Kater
> sieben seiner neun Leben auf die Diele kotzt...[/url]



Ich liebe deine Ergüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rofl... versteh mich jetzt nich falsch .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mettman1 (6. Januar 2009)

kurz mal offtopic:
damokles, wo hasten dein avatar her? ich starr schon seit ner viertel stunde dadrauf. das wirkt schon fast hypnotisierend.

bericht übrigens wiedermal sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

